# Got a new DeWalt 735X



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Freight truck delivered it to day.

Instruction manual is good. Got it unpacked and assembled on my stand in less than an hour. 
Ran the first wood through it at the dimension speed, a rough 4/4 piece of Pin Oak. Amazing finish, even at that speed. I’m sure the slower speed (more cuts per inch) will be just as pretty. Oh, and not a hint of snipe!
Attaching the tables was a snap and, they are dead even with the bed. Did I mention….no snipe!
The depth of cut indicator and the cutter height gauge are right on.

The Dewalt replaces a Delta 22-590. The DeWalt is a MAJOR upgrade.

This appears to be a rugged, well made and accurate planer. 
I’m a happy camper.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You are lucky to have one of the 735's which does not create snipe.

My 735 is one of the unlucky machines. No amount of table tilt, holding the ends up etc, have so far been able to reduce the snipe.

I think the planer is a robust design, but I used to be able to get less snipe with my old Delta 22-580.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> You are lucky to have one of the 735's which does not create snipe.


While I love my 735, I'll disagree on the snipe. I have gotten snipe every time I've used mine. I've tried adjusting my tables as recommended on this forum but still no luck.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

See and mine rarely ever snipes. Usually only with unsupported really long boards.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a snipe initially with manufacture setup of extension wings. After I made them flat with planer bed and moved far ends of the wings up 1/8 inch I have zero snipe almost every time even on 10 feet boards. Also I noticed that the wings have a small play. I always fix them by white paint tape before start.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I often got snipe with the Delta. I tried to minimize it with several "fixes". The first was extension table adjustment (worked somewhat) then, manually lifting the end of the board bit on infeed and outfeed. That worked when I could catch it, short pieces were tricky, though. Finally, I bought a melamine laminated MDF shelf at the BORG, cut it to 4' and laid it on the bed and table. That pretty much solved the problem....for a while. Just before I retired it, it was beginning to snipe again with the shelf in place. The melamine was almost totally worn through right under the blades. 
Either DeWalt's engineers have solved the table issues or I just got lucky, but I got no snipe on four runs of the same 6' long board yesterday. In my quest for snipe avoidance, I got used to only taking a 16/th off with the delta. That's where I cut with the DeWalt, too. That may have been the reason for the lack of snipe....for now. Time will tell. 
One other thing, I rarely waxed the beds or that melamine shelf. That might make a difference, too.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm also a lucky one. Bought mine in '07, no snipe and still on the second side of original blades.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Freight truck delivered it to day.
> 
> Instruction manual is good. Got it unpacked and assembled on my stand in less than an hour.
> Ran the first wood through it at the dimension speed, a rough 4/4 piece of Pin Oak. Amazing finish, even at that speed. I’m sure the slower speed (more cuts per inch) will be just as pretty. Oh, and not a hint of snipe!
> ...


Hmm, mine got delivered yesterday, but it's still in the box.

Let me guess, you picked it up for a pretty good price off of Amazon around Black Friday?:yes:


----------



## alaskacedar (Nov 28, 2012)

I got bad snipe with the original tables provided with my 735 (bought the x package). Those tables are junk. I was able to eliminate the snipe with almost 1/4" elevation on the ends of the tables but it put more strain than I was comfortable with on the mounting pins and figured it would end up wearing things a lot faster (feed/outfeed wheels were my biggest concern). Probably not completely warranted but I try to go easy on things so they last longer. So I built some torsion boxes to serve the purpose instead. Now I get the infamous zero snipe Dewalt 735 performance. A little bummed about needing to go the extra mile to make such an expensive lunchbox planer accurate, but it is a stout machine and am plenty happy with it otherwise. To be honest though, with torsion box extensions, I've seen minimal snipe from cheaper planers.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> I'm also a lucky one. Bought mine in '07, no snipe and still on the second side of original blades.


Same blades for 6 years?????? What the hell are you planing, marshmallows? Lol! JK man

I like the machine, but it definitely does produce snipe no matter what I do to it. I bought it very nearly new for 250 bucks tho, so I'm not complaining. I've been figuring extra length in to compensate for snipe for years now, so its nothing new.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

BZawat said:


> Same blades for 6 years?????? What the hell are you planing, marshmallows? Lol! JK man
> 
> I like the machine, but it definitely does produce snipe no matter what I do to it. I bought it very nearly new for 250 bucks tho, so I'm not complaining. I've been figuring extra length in to compensate for snipe for years now, so its nothing new.


I had a 733 and used the same knives for about the same period of time.

There are a few tricks. 
Feed the stock at an angle so that the entire knife is used for the cut.
Wire brush the stock before feeding it into the planer for the first time to remove any stones, etc.
Leave the planer running when adjusting depth of cut and chasing output.
Don't hog a lot off in a single cut.

You want to keep the knives cool. A DeWalt engineer told me that the enemy of the knives is heat.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Same blades for 6 years?????? What the hell are you planing, marshmallows? Lol! JK man I like the machine, but it definitely does produce snipe no matter what I do to it. I bought it very nearly new for 250 bucks tho, so I'm not complaining. I've been figuring extra length in to compensate for snipe for years now, so its nothing new.


Hey BZawat how much extra length do you add to compensate for the snipe I cannot rid myself of my snip on my dewalt no matter what I do thanks in advance


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

If I can, I'll leave the board 6" longer. Best way to know what your machine is doing is to run a scrap board & measure the snipe.


----------

